# Quạt trần đèn trang trí QT-1206SJ dành cho phòng khách



## dienmattroi96 (4 Tháng bảy 2021)

Quạt trần đèn trang trí QT-1206SJ​_*Quạt trần đèn trang trí QT-1206SJ *_với thiết kế nhỏ gọn, sải cánh 1,32m; phù hợp cho không gian phòng khách; phòng nghỉ; phòng khách sạn.

Quạt trần đèn trang trí vừa có tác dụng làm mát, vừa có đèn trang trí. Thiết kế sang trọng, đơn giản phù hợp với mọi đối tượng khách hàng và công trình.

Quạt trần đèn trang trí xuất hiện ngày càng phổ biến trong các ngôi nhà, căn hộ, nhà hàng, khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp, khách sạn. Đây là một sản phẩm hoàn hảo với thiết kế đa dạng mẫu mã; hình dáng với nhiều phong cách khác nhau từ cổ điển đến hiện đại.

_*Quạt trần đèn trang trí QT-1206SJ *_được tích hợp 2 trong 1; là sự kết hợp giữa quạt trần với công dụng làm mát; hệ thống đèn trang trí đa sắc màu mang tới một trải nghiệm vô cùng mới lạ cho mọi loại không gian kiến trúc. Sản phẩm vừa giúp tiết kiệm chi phí, diện tích phòng; vừa là công cụ giúp tô điểm sự sang trọng của gia chủ trong mắt khách hàng, bạn tới chơi nhà,…

Cấu tạo gồm quạt phía trên; phần đèn được thiết kế khá nhỏ gọn để đảm bảo tính thẩm mĩ. Đồng thời không làm cản trở tới quá trình hoạt động bền bỉ của quạt và khả năng tạo gió mát khi quạt quay. Đặc biệt công suất cực đại liên tục được nâng cấp chất lượng; động cơ thiết kế 100% bằng đồng. Bảo hành lên tới 10 năm cho động cơ

Không giống như quạt trần truyền thống. Giờ đây quý người tiêu dùng có thể điều khiển quạt đèn từ xa vô cùng dễ dàng bằng thiết bị điểu khiển nhỏ nhắn. Bao gồm các chức năng phong phú: tắt, bật , hẹn giờ,…

Ngoài ra quạt đèn trần còn có khả năng giúp sức cho bạn mỗi khi mùa nồm ẩm khó chịu đến. Với chế độ hút ẩm nền nhà bằng công tắc đảo chiều sẽ song hành cùng gia chủ lên tới hàng chục năm.

Sự hài lòng của quý khách hàng luôn là nguồn cảm hứng bất tận cho đội ngũ thiết kế của chúng tôi.

Thông số kỹ thuật của _*Quạt trần đèn trang trí QT-1206SJ*_​*Quạt trần đèn trang trí QT-1206SJ

Nguồn điện: *220V

*Công suất: *90W

*Kích thước sải cánh: *1.32M

*Chế độ ánh sáng: *3 chế độ ánh sáng (trắng, vàng, trung tính)

*Chất liệu, thiết kế: *Cánh hợp kim, động cơ bằng đồng 100%

*Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc

Chức năng: *điều khiển từ xa, đảo chiều xoay hút ẩm mùa nồm ẩm.

*Bảo hành động cơ: *10 năm

—-

Thông tin liên hệ​TBD Bắc Ninh

Địa chỉ: Khu Tiền Ngoài, Phường Khắc Niệm, TP. Bắc Ninh, tỉnh Bắc Ninh

Website: https://tbdbacninh.vn/ 

Hotline: 0962.736.928

Giao hàng toàn quốc!

Thông tin tài khoản:

Ngân hàng thương mại cổ phần quân đội – MBBank; chi nhánh Bắc Ninh

Số TK: 9000107051983

Chủ TK: Hà Kim Luyện


----------

